# Best ad I've seen in a while



## ratina (Aug 12, 2015)

Freshly restored! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Original-BoySchwinn-Bike-1950s-Restored-/391223107119?nav=SEARCH

Every old bike is a Schwinn. Great restoration too!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 12, 2015)

That's Hot!  did you get his #, i need a couple bikes done


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 12, 2015)

Rick's Restoration? 
That seller much have seen that Krylon commercial.


----------



## delgan (Aug 12, 2015)

Come on guys--with a paint job like this and with the white paint accents on the seat, chain and grips, I am surprised the starting bid wasn't like $500! Oh, I forgot the fancy rear reflector--that in its self will raise the price


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 12, 2015)

you gotta hope it's a 'tongue in cheek' ad...................


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 12, 2015)

and it's a Ross....


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 12, 2015)

I love that rare two tone chain.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm gonna guess he intentionally bent the fork for quicker steering!


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2015)

Kelpie3 said:


> I love that rare two tone chain.




Matches the two tone reflector.lol


----------



## Gsbecker (Aug 12, 2015)

If it only came with two tone tires, I might be interested...surprised that it does not have that feature...everything else is there....damn!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 12, 2015)

Gsbecker said:


> If it only came with two tone tires, I might be interested...surprised that it does not have that feature...everything else is there....damn!




For $7 I could make it two tone for you and I could match this excellent paint job nicely


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 12, 2015)

I have seen better paint jobs done by pre schoolers with their hands


----------



## ratina (Aug 13, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> you gotta hope it's a 'tongue in cheek' ad...................




I really hope so! But I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it was real....


----------

